# New Bow Quarantine



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

In all this chaos I was able to snag another bow. Excited to get it setup this weekend and throw some arrows down range.

Side note - I will be selling the Mathews Triax in Ridge Reaper shown in the second photo if you know anyone interested.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Is that a Vertix or a VXR by chance?

I just installed a new set of strings on a friend's Stone Vertix last night since I have nothing but alone time these days.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

KineKilla said:


> Is that a Vertix or a VXR by chance?
> 
> I just installed a new set of strings on a friend's Stone Vertix last night since I have nothing but alone time these days.


Oh I need some strings like that. It's a Vertix as well.

I want the VXR and may go that route, but am happy to have a Vertix in the house now


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

My bow is also a Vertix but in Subalpine. They're great bows and while I'm not versed on the differences, I have a hard time believing the VXR can be all that different or better.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Man, those are some sweet looking bows!


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

I picked up a vxr 28 in January. I got out to the desert with my family last week and did some anti social long distance arrow slinging. Man am I loving this bow!!! 

It's a step up from my old LX.


----------



## CrayDad (Feb 20, 2020)

Nice bows! I need to get my old PSE fixed.


----------



## nukenbu (Apr 23, 2020)

It looks amazing.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Still waiting on my local shops to open again. I've got a new set of GAS strings to go on the Halon 32. Figure maybe I'll upgrade to a VXR next year. Great looking bows!


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

If the shops haven't opened by the time you're absolutely stir crazy, I could probably assist you in installing your string set. I've never done a Halon but have the press and tools to do most bows here at my house.

Just a thought and offer for a fellow UWN'er.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

KineKilla said:


> If the shops haven't opened by the time you're absolutely stir crazy, I could probably assist you in installing your string set. I've never done a Halon but have the press and tools to do most bows here at my house.
> 
> Just a thought and offer for a fellow UWN'er.


I definitely appreciate the offer! I'm still stuck in Cleveland for a couple years, or else I'd take you up on it!


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Umm yeah not much I can do for you on that one. Good luck I hope those shops open for you soon.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Shops finally opened up in Cleveland - new GAS strings on the Halon 32 are slick!


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Liking that look! Good combo choice.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## ClaireTerry (Jan 20, 2021)

Wow, I'm shocked by the quality of the bow and the arrows that come with the bow. Very well done. I like. I would like to see a few more copies of this model and from different angles. I started learning archery a long time ago and did not attach importance to the quality of the bow and arrowhead before. Now I pay special attention to all this, since the result can be better from the quality of the product. I used to buy bows and arrows in stores, but now I buy everything on one site. Thanks to this site, because only here I can buy best recurve bow.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

ClaireTerry said:


> Personally, I think the US has very good quality bows. It also depends on the arrows that come with this bow. I like almost everything about them. The only thing you don't like is where to get them. There are different stores, but they are expensive and do not always sell quality goods. I bought a hook once and after a couple of weeks it broke.


Very informative and insightful.


----------

